# Small electric kitchen appliances aand gadgets?



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

While I know one can purchase certain electronic kitchen appliances in Egypt like blenders, food processors, and microwaves, I am curious to learn whether other items might be available. Coming from the US, I'd rather not drag along my 110v. appliances and deal with transformers, not to mention the weight issue. 

Years ago, there was a shop selling upscale kitchen gadgets like Braun equipment and Italian Atlas pasta machines on Qasr el Aini in Garden City. Not sure if it still exists or not, but I wonder if I might be able to find a place like that. I did see the Zahran store in Maadi with their gorgeous 18/10 steel cookware, and also a Tefal line, including a pressure cooker.

Still, can one find:

An electronic blender stick?
A small convection-type toaseter oven?
A slow cooker or crock-pot?
An electric, programmable pressure cooker?
a zojirushi-type rice cooker?
Or an electric multi-cooker that steams, pressure cooks, and slow cooks? 

Thanks!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Carrefour has an amazing selection of appliances. I have been disappointed with pots and pans--maybe bring your own.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Next door to NCBIS school in new Cairo there is a proper cookware shop not sure of it's name but they stock all the items you mentioned. Good brands and they stock a full line of Le Crueset cookware for your pots and pans



irisheyesoncairo


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

*Pots and pans*



txlstewart said:


> Carrefour has an amazing selection of appliances. I have been disappointed with pots and pans--maybe bring your own.


I recall that the Tefal cookware was mediocre. I did wonder if bringing some silicone cookware (spatulas and such), might help to keep from scratching the surface. I expect that they are a lot cheaper here- and lightweight in my bag.

The Zahran 18/10 steel pots and pans seemed to me to be very high quality though. heavy bottom, and pretty heavy gauge. Not quite All-Clad, but close. ZAHRAN GROUP

If someone out there has bought these Zahran steel pots and pans and tried them out, I'd love to hear their reviews.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> Next door to NCBIS school in new Cairo there is a proper cookware shop not sure of it's name but they stock all the items you mentioned. Good brands and they stock a full line of Le Crueset cookware for your pots and pans
> 
> 
> 
> irisheyesoncairo


I would love to know the nae of this shop. If you could share it at some point, I'd be very grateful. Hopefully they have other branches, but I may have to make the trek out to New Cairo in any case.

Thanks!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe you can find it here: Yellow Pages Egypt search for Housewares Products 
BTW: I do use Tefal pans (with a wooden spatula), and I like it.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

One other thing I forgot to ask about was quality cutlery- basically I need a set with a chef's knife, paring knife, etc. Of course, I could bring various things, but again, I wondered what might be available locally...


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Honestly, just bring everything you are able from home. It will most certainly be better quality and cheaper than anything in Cairo.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe you can find here: Makro Egypt what you are looking for.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

or go to the yearly HACE exhibition: HACE - The International Hotel Supplies Exhibition


----------

